

Learning from the League of Legends Referral Program - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/learn-from-the-league-of-legends-referral-program-update/

======
codercraig
Problems with the current refer-a-friend program

Reward Tier Structure

“..the average player faces a dilemma where attractive rewards like Grey
Warwick and Medieval Twitch are prohibitively difficult to obtain..”

“We understand that the current refer-a-friend reward structure isn’t ideal
for the average player.”

“We found that the majority of League players refer between one and five
friends, and we’ve designed the refer-a-friend update to reward you for
bringing those friends into the game.”

Fraudulent Behavior

“…70% of accounts with 10 or more referrals are abusing the Refer-a-Friend
program.”

“…99% of accounts with 100 or more referrals are abusing the Refer-a-Friend
program”

You can read more here: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/learn-from-the-
league-of-l...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/learn-from-the-league-of-
legends-referral-program-update/)

